# هل إضافة التكسابون بنسبه كبيره فى الشامبو تضعف من البلسم به



## chemist.ahmedfathy (10 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
وجدت فى بعض ماركات الشامبو مثل برت بلس أن رغوة الشامبو قليله فهل الشركه تقلل التكسابون حتى تجعل الشعر ينتفع بالبلسم الموجود فى الشامبو وحتى لا تقل المواد الدهنيه للشعر بفعل التكسابون بمعنى آخر ان العلاقه عكسيه بين البلسم والتكسابون فعند تقليل التكسابون يزداد تأثير البلسم على الشعر وعند زيادة التكسابون يقل تأثير البلسم على الشعر , فهل رؤيتى فى هذا الموضوع صحيحه أم خاطئه أرجو إفادتى من الأخوه المهندسين فى هذا الموضوع , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

